# Uses for DirecTV2PC



## tommy_mc (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't tried out the DirecTV2PC app yet, but am trying to think of a circumstance in which I'd want to be watching a streaming show on a PC that's in my home. 

Even if I had a nice 24" monitor, that'd be significantly smaller than most HDTVs. If I'm limited to watching the show in my home, why not just watch it on a TV?

Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, but when would you use DirecTV2PC? Am I missing something?


----------



## feedback8907 (Dec 28, 2007)

tommy_mc said:


> I haven't tried out the DirecTV2PC app yet, but am trying to think of a circumstance in which I'd want to be watching a streaming show on a PC that's in my home.
> 
> Even if I had a nice 24" monitor, that'd be significantly smaller than most HDTVs. If I'm limited to watching the show in my home, why not just watch it on a TV?
> 
> Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, but when would you use DirecTV2PC? Am I missing something?


I use it to transfer my recordings to my iPod  I use a camstudio to record it....


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe if you have a computer in a room you do not have a receiver or TV in.

For example I plan to use it in my home office. No additional $5/mo fee for a receiver, no new TV required, and I can watch my recordings


----------



## soccergrunt (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's how it will come in handy for our family. I have three teenagers who have bedrooms upstairs. none have access to our DirecTV receivers from their room. This would allow them to watch shows from our DVR in their room without having us adjust our viewing schedule.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

soccergrunt said:


> Here's how it will come in handy for our family. I have three teenagers who have bedrooms upstairs. none have access to our DirecTV receivers from their room. This would allow them to watch shows from our DVR in their room without having us adjust our viewing schedule.


Sounds like a great application!

Does not tie up the receivers downstairs, you do not need to get them TVs or Receivers, and they get to watch their shows on their time!

You will have to let us know how it works out with multiple streams (IE more than one accessing the same receiver via Directv2PC).


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm thinking I'll be able to watch 2 football games at a time on Sunday on each of 2 receivers (4 total simultaneous games) with side-by-side TV's, a laptop, and a desktop computer.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

It will only allow one stream at a time per dvr.

Personally I've had multiple computers at my desk for a while since I game on one and use the other for browsing the web, streaming music etc. I've even had a tv tuner card in that pc for a while. DirecTV2PC will allow me to watch all my recorded content and stuff from premium channels that I haven't been able to watch in the past so I'm excited about it.

Additionally we've got 1 HD tv and receiver so it's really my only option if I want to watch something when my Wife is using the main TV.


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

Missing this... I was sitting out on the back porch with my notebook watching movies... you can go anywhere your home network reaches.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I can see how it would be useful to some, but since I already have TV's everywhere (8 all together) and they're all connected to the 2 DVR's in the living room, I can already watch all my shows from anywhere without having to take up my computer screen (so I can fully surf while watching TV).


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I am disabled and confined to my bedroom for much of the day. I have a PC connected to a 22" monitor on a wall swivel above my bed. My directv receivers are not in my room (can't run the lines). I used to use my slingbox, now I use this and it's perfect! HD resolution and all I need is stereo for my headphones. I still use the slingbox to schedule and delete shows.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

so this app won't work outside of your home's network? So for example I can't stream it from a hotel room when I am traveling?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I replaced my bedroom TV and DVD player with a Media center PC 18 months ago. now, it's like having one of my HR20's in the bedroom. It's awesome!


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

linger said:


> so this app won't work outside of your home's network? So for example I can't stream it from a hotel room when I am traveling?


Correct. Must be on the same subnet as the rest of your LAN.

Not to mention the data rates are above anyone that doesn't have a DS3 45Mbps line feeding their home.

You could probably set up a VPN connection, but with all of the overhead for VPN and most people having 2Mbps max upload speeds, it is probably not feasible at this time.

But now that they own the ReplayTV patents, it shouldn't be too hard to implement a Slingbox type solution.


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

I must admit that I can not find a use for DirecTV2PC and the post's above have no merit for me. Again for me but please feel free to enlighten me

1. Kids watch shows in there rooms - Nope same reason they don't have a TV 
2. Computer room - Nope have a laptop
3. Watch movies from outside - Nope outside is for outside

About the only reason I can think of and I believe it will not do. In that is down a show or shows and take with you on the road airplane etc...


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

The program worked out great for me last weekend. I was watching the Univ of Texas football game on a TV that has an HR20 and HR21 connected. My grandson wanted to watch _Cars_, which is recorded on the HR21. I just hit the record button for the game on the HR20, started playing the movie for him on the TV, and then turned the game on my PC with the DirecTV2PC program. I had the sound off for the game, which is sometimes better that listening to the so-called sportscasters anyway. Worked great.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kramer said:


> I must admit that I can not find a use for DirecTV2PC and the post's above have no merit for me. Again for me but please feel free to enlighten me


I can't "enlighten" you. Your opinion is much like mine with media sharing from the PC to the DVR. I have no use for it.
Should this mean because I have zero use for it that DirecTV should stop developing features others may like/want?
I don't think so and would guess you wouldn't either.
DirecTV has something like 17 million customers, I'm only one of them.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I can't "enlighten" you. Your opinion is much like mine with media sharing from the PC to the DVR. I have no use for it.
> Should this mean because I have zero use for it that DirecTV should stop developing features others may like/want?
> I don't think so and would guess you wouldn't either.
> DirecTV has something like 17 million customers, I'm only one of them.


lol, yes. my opinion should be the one they listen too 
sorry, could not resist


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wisegoat said:


> Correct. Must be on the same subnet as the rest of your LAN.
> 
> Not to mention the data rates are above anyone that doesn't have a DS3 45Mbps line feeding their home.
> 
> ...


Soon as I get some free time, i am going to setup the hardware VPN on my Cisco PIX 501 firewall and see if I can stream the video that way. in theory it should work since it puts the VPN'd machine on the same subnet. Have a 16 Meg pipe going into the house already. should be interesting to see if it works


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have 3 hdtvs (only one is hooked up) and 3 computers, 1 desktop, and 2 laptops; so Dtv2PC enables me to watch my recordings in any room that I bring my laptops in. This is a nice program for my needs.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I can't "enlighten" you. Your opinion is much like mine with media sharing from the PC to the DVR. I have no use for it.
> Should this mean because I have zero use for it that DirecTV should stop developing features others may like/want?
> I don't think so and would guess you wouldn't either.
> DirecTV has something like 17 million customers, I'm only one of them.


I agree I have no use for it but if others do good for them


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

feedback8907 said:


> I use it to transfer my recordings to my iPod  I use a camstudio to record it....


Tell me how this works?


----------



## f150intally (Nov 6, 2007)

my 4 year old monopolizes our primary set (65" mits crt) so for me if i want to watch a recorded show at the same time he is watching his shows and the content I want to watch is only recorded on the dvr at the primary set it could be useful for me.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

This will not replace the use of my Slingbox.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> Tell me how this works?


There are programs that will let you capture the video stream and record it as an AVI, WMV, or FLV file. Essentially it's like using a DVD recorder. The quality isn't as good as the original source, which may or may not worry you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Maybe if you have a computer in a room you do not have a receiver or TV in.
> 
> For example I plan to use it in my home office. No additional $5/mo fee for a receiver, no new TV required, and I can watch my recordings


That is why I have SLINGBOX and I just love it!!!


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

The only time I've really used this is to watch sports in HD on the laptop while another show on the TV. I have a slingbox too, but it's very nice to be able to watch the game in HD on the laptop.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Get a HD SLINGBOX!!!


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

This might just prompt the wife to buy me (us) a new laptop. She coudl be in the spare room on the treadmill with a laptop watching her shows while i'm watching Live TV.


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

richierich said:


> Get a HD SLINGBOX!!!


Personally, I would rather not have to buy another gadget to sit by my TV. And 2, a slingbox won't let me watch one show on the TV and another on the computer from the same DVR.


----------



## nucat95 (Sep 22, 2007)

This may or may not be the appropriate thread to ask and I apologize if it isn't. But...

Has anyone had any luck streaming HD content using the powerline adapters offered by Directv?

Right now, I have everything hooked up using inexpensive adapters I bought at Frye's a few months ago. Supposedly, they are rated for speeds up to 85Mbps, which I realize is probably not realistic. I can stream sd content to one of my computers using the DirecTV2PC software, but anything recorded in hd is unwatchable (choppy audio and video)

I'm just wondering if I would have better luck with the adapters offered by Directv. Otherwise, I will have to consider a wired network, Wireless N or perhaps the newer powerline adapters rated for speeds up to 200Mbps. At this point though, purchasing the adapters from Directv would be the easiest and least expensive solution.

Thanks for any comments or advice!


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

Once a week, I setup my laptop with my slingbox to watch past recordings in the laundry room while folding laundry. I'm going to try the DirecTV2PC this weekend. It sounds like the perfect solution for my needs as the quality will be higher than with the slingbox and now i can watch something different than what is displayed on the actual TV.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

nucat95 said:


> This may or may not be the appropriate thread to ask and I apologize if it isn't. But...
> 
> Has anyone had any luck streaming HD content using the powerline adapters offered by Directv?
> 
> ...


i have 4 hr2x's hooked up via directv powerline solution, 1 hardwired, and 1 using linksys wga600n. they all work great. the powerline is simple(plug and play) and i get great speeds.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

oh yeah, i like using the directv2pc on my htpc. access to 6 hr2x's...... priceless


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nucat95 said:


> This may or may not be the appropriate thread to ask and I apologize if it isn't. But...
> 
> Has anyone had any luck streaming HD content using the powerline adapters offered by Directv?
> 
> ...


From another thread:


> I replaced the 86Mbps Powerline with a 200Mbps model. Playback is much improved,


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

nucat95 said:


> This may or may not be the appropriate thread to ask and I apologize if it isn't. But...
> 
> Has anyone had any luck streaming HD content using the powerline adapters offered by Directv?
> 
> ...


I have used it with the PC on a powerline adapter connected to my router, which is connected to my HR20 via wireless (WGA600N). It works fine for both HD and SD recordings from satellite channels, but a HD recording from an OTA channel wouldn't play. My HR21 is connected to the router via another powerline adapter and I can watch SD recordings without problems but get some stuttering with HD. Perhaps running multiple connections over the lines cuts the throughput enough to cause this (there is some other low bitrate traffic, as well). I'll move this PC to where it can connect directly to the router and see how that works.

I believe that all 85 Mbps powerline adapters use the same Intellon chipset, so there probably isn't much difference between brands. I did some PC-PC file transfers over the powerline and got a rate of 2MB/sec (16 Mb/sec), which was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There are programs that will let you capture the video stream and record it as an AVI, WMV, or FLV file. Essentially it's like using a DVD recorder. The quality isn't as good as the original source, which may or may not worry you.


Can you explain further? Are these free programs? How does it work? Sounds like something I'd definitely be interested in. I have used programs that can convert DVDs to AVI/MPEG etc. but never one that captures a stream. Can you tell me where I could find such programs?


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

My system has a dual core @ 2.13 GHz, 1 Gig RAM playback was good, but slightly choppy on pans. I overclocked the chip to about 2.5 GHz, it's now smooth.

ej


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

This will definitely come in handy for us. My wife is expecting and will most likely have a c-section, now we only have one tv, which is downstairs. So she will still be able to watch when she is upstairs on her laptop. Which will be great for her.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

kramer said:


> I must admit that I can not find a use for DirecTV2PC and the post's above have no merit for me. Again for me but please feel free to enlighten me
> 
> 1. Kids watch shows in there rooms - Nope same reason they don't have a TV
> 2. Computer room - Nope have a laptop
> ...


Well, no one says you HAVE to use DirecTV2PC...

and, no, it won't record the shows to your PC.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I can't "enlighten" you. Your opinion is much like mine with media sharing from the PC to the DVR. I have no use for it.
> Should this mean because I have zero use for it that DirecTV should stop developing features others may like/want?
> I don't think so and would guess you wouldn't either.
> DirecTV has something like 17 million customers, I'm only one of them.


It just seems too much emphasis has been placed on the benefit of having a PC to work with the HDDVR lately. Unless there is some inherent technical obstacles in developing a peer to peer whole house solution, I'd like to think linking multiple HDDVRs together will be a much more popular option.

From the standpoint of attracting more pay TV housholds away from cable and DISH, and come to DirecTV, the PC advantage will not be a selling point, but a whole house DVR network will do.

AT&T Uverse is going around bragging about their whole house DVR technology. Why not DirecTV? The technology is already here apparently and should be a priority IMO.

Don't get me wrong, I am into PC gigs too, but most people I know who watch a lot of TV don't play with their PCs that much.


----------



## tnmax (Jan 23, 2008)

nucat95 said:


> This may or may not be the appropriate thread to ask and I apologize if it isn't. But...
> 
> Has anyone had any luck streaming HD content using the powerline adapters offered by Directv?
> 
> ...


I'm using the Lynksys Powerline Adapters and they work great. I watched an HD episode of Fringe last night on my pc with no problems.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

only real problem I am having is that my laptop and the DVRs are all wirelessly on my net and HD content just doesnt play well right now. I am wondering if I can setup the gaming adapters and routers to prioritize traffic? I have buffalo wireless and linksys wireless router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> It just seems too much emphasis has been placed on the benefit of having a PC to work with the HDDVR lately. Unless there is some inherent technical obstacles in developing a peer to peer whole house solution, I'd like to think linking multiple HDDVRs together will be a much more popular option.
> 
> From the standpoint of attracting more pay TV housholds away from cable and DISH, and come to DirecTV, the PC advantage will not be a selling point, but a whole house DVR network will do.
> 
> ...


As has been said several places, this [DirecTV2PC] is just the first step. There is a lot of "buzz" around about using a [secure] network to share programing, or what is called Multi-Room-Viewing.
"Imagine" a whole house system where you can watch any recording from any DVR and even with a non DVR receiver connected to the network.
This is a fairly "grand" idea, and I don't have any "inside scoop", so this is just "Blue Sky" thinking.


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

I work late nights in my office and it is very nice to have a show that was recorded in the bedroom playing on the PC, especially while I am waiting for servers to reboot etc (I do IT suuport). Sometimes, the wife is watching the TV and this does not interfere with her viewing as the Slingbox does.

It would be nice if it supported dual monitors


----------



## nucat95 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks to all your your responses!

A follow up question:

Assuming the powerline adapters are working properly, is it possible that my electrical wiring is impacting my speeds? My house is less than 2 years old, so the wiring is new/modern. 

I currently have on PC connected to the network via powerline and I have no problems surfing the web or streaming online video/audio. However, file transfers take a while.

The HR20 in the living room is connected via powerline and while DOD downloads take a while, they do eventually finish and I have no trouble watching them. I usually don't have trouble using MediaShare on this computer. I suspect my problems (when they come up) are related to TVersity, because I also have the same issues with my PS3 (wireless connection).

Main reason I'm asking is because upgrading to the new, faster powerline adapters would be the simplest thing to do. But, it's kind of pointless if there might be something in my electrical wiring that is slowing things down.

Thanks again!


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

Currently my exercise room and my wife's craft room are the same room. We have an SD DVR in that room. My wife has always wanted to move her craft room to one of the spare bedrooms. I've resisted since it isn't worth $5 a month to put a DVR there. However, she would certainly be willing to drag one of the laptops up there.

We'll see. I'd have to make a Cat 5 run to the room.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

I really liked the idea when I first heard of it. But as it stands now I have little use to watch DirecTV shows on my home PC.

It would get very appealing to me if the following were possible.

1. Integration with Windows Vista media center. I use my Windows media center everyday.

2. LIve TV viewing also through Windows Media Center with fully functioning guide. 

3. Offloading shows to PC storage while maintaining playback security.

4. Essentially the functionality that will be provided by the DirectPC when it finally comes out. Yea, I know the serial ports on the HR boxes can and never will be able to output video but I am convinced it could all be done across the network.


----------



## robnaud (Jan 14, 2007)

richierich said:


> Get a HD SLINGBOX!!!


How much might an HD SLINGBOX cost? Not every feature is for everyone, why all the complaining? I think it's pretty awesome regardless of how often I'll actually use it. I'm really amazed at how well it seems to work. I'd like to see more than just playback capabilities.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just bought the Slingbox PRO HD and I just love it because I spend alot of time in my office looking at email and suring the web and now I can also watch and listen to TV particularly the News and the Weather while doing the other things that I have to do.

It cost $300 which is probably more money than alot of people would want to spend but I think it definitely is worth it!!! AWESOME TECHNOLOGY!!!


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Maybe if you have a computer in a room you do not have a receiver or TV in.
> 
> For example I plan to use it in my home office. No additional $5/mo fee for a receiver, no new TV required, and I can watch my recordings


Exactly how I will use it.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

nucat95 said:


> Thanks to all your your responses!
> 
> A follow up question:
> 
> ...


It's hard to say. One possible problem is most houses have 220 service coming in so a standard outlet is only getting one half of that. If the two power adaptors are on different halves they have to go out of your house to the transformer for the signal to get through. That can definitely slow things down.

Also make sure they are never going through anything that adds surge suppression. They add some filtering that blocks some of the networking signal. If you do try upgrading I'd make sure to get them someplace they can reasonably be returned if they don't help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

evan_s said:


> It's hard to say. One possible problem is most houses have 220 service coming in so a standard outlet is only getting one half of that. If the two power adaptors are on different halves they have to go out of your house to the transformer for the signal to get through. That can definitely slow things down.
> 
> Also make sure they are never going through anything that adds surge suppression. They add some filtering that blocks some of the networking signal. If you do try upgrading I'd make sure to get them someplace they can reasonably be returned if they don't help.


Probably works "best" when on the same breaker [circuit] too.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

This is exactly what I said in another post. 
In my house my HR20 is already networked to a PC that can play Blu-Ray disks without a problem, yet I don't even feel the urge to install this software. Maybe if the software had some sort of built in conversion tool so I could convert the shows to a PSP or a phone format it might be a bit more useful.



kramer said:


> I must admit that I can not find a use for DirecTV2PC and the post's above have no merit for me. Again for me but please feel free to enlighten meQUOTE]


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Soon as I get some free time, i am going to setup the hardware VPN on my Cisco PIX 501 firewall and see if I can stream the video that way. in theory it should work since it puts the VPN'd machine on the same subnet. Have a 16 Meg pipe going into the house already. should be interesting to see if it works


Typically PIX firewalls setup a seperate subnet for VPN networks from your inside network, then routes to it--otherwise you wouldn't be able to setup firewall rules for inbound/outbound VPN traffic. This is what makes it an enterprise class firewall. Maybe a Linksys VPN router will do what you're thinking, and even then I don't think so, usually the cheaper solution doesn't even use a NAT network for the network and relies on the remote network subnet not matching any other networks defined on that firewall and if for some reason that was the same subnet as your inside network (where the DVR is) then that network would never route in or out of their respective subnets since as far as the firewall is concerned, you're already in it.

So basically you'll still have trouble with this solution even if the bandwidth was for some reason good enough to do it.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

linger said:


> so this app won't work outside of your home's network? So for example I can't stream it from a hotel room when I am traveling?


That's what I use Media Center with Mediaguide for. Where is my HDPC-20???


----------



## mdh95070 (Feb 17, 2006)

feedback8907 said:


> I use it to transfer my recordings to my iPod  I use a camstudio to record it....


i've been trying camstudio... but all i get is a frozen video frame... audio works just fine. did you run into this issue? tks much


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

richierich said:


> I just bought the Slingbox PRO HD and I just love it because I spend alot of time in my office looking at email and suring the web and now I can also watch and listen to TV particularly the News and the Weather while doing the other things that I have to do.
> 
> It cost $300 which is probably more money than alot of people would want to spend but I think it definitely is worth it!!! AWESOME TECHNOLOGY!!!


I've had a Slingbox Pro for a while, I don't have the newer model but I don't need it as the main thing I use it for is remote viewing. Comparing Slingbox and DirecTV2PC is apples to oranges. There is feature overlap, but many people would use unique features of both.

I'm pretty sure you're never going to get DD5.1 from Slingbox which you should be able to get from the DirecTV2PC technology (someone please correct me if I'm wrong), even if it isn't doing it in its current state.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Our power went off Saturday morning with 10 minutes left of House, of course, that was just unacceptable to my wife. So before she knew what I had done, i brought up DirecTV2PC on the laptop beside us on the couch and had her watching the last 10 minutes of house.

Now, you only get to do this, if you have battery backups in the house protecting not only the HR2x, but also, the Network Switches and Wireless Access Point (or Router). But it was pretty cool watching directv without power.


----------



## Dan1 (Jul 25, 2007)

xzi said:


> That's what I use Media Center with Mediaguide for. Where is my HDPC-20???


I seem to remember HDPC-20 would be out by the end of the year. You don't have yours yet? (I'm still holding my breath too.) :lol:


----------



## Stealth87 (Jan 10, 2008)

I noticed this on my PS3 the other day but it doesn't support the video format the HR-21 uses.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

I use it to let my 3 year old watch his shows on the laptop while sitting at the breakfast counter in the morning. He actually sits and eats (which is otherwise a challenge).


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

kramer said:


> I must admit that I can not find a use for DirecTV2PC and the post's above have no merit for me. Again for me but please feel free to enlighten me
> 
> 1. Kids watch shows in there rooms - Nope same reason they don't have a TV
> 2. Computer room - Nope have a laptop
> ...


To each is own...some people like the feature, I can be upstairs watching my recordings while my wife is watching hers...this fits for some but not all. In my opinion and if you want a little speculation your receiver just became a media server so maybe the next logical step is to connect multiple HRXX to your network and share recordings between receivers(MRV???)...then again you may not have any use for that either...


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

It's more of a novelty for me. It's neat, but I doubt that I'd use very often, if at all. (Plus, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if DirecTV started charging for it after it is out of beta.)


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

obsidian said:


> Once a week, I setup my laptop with my slingbox to watch past recordings in the laundry room while folding laundry. I'm going to try the DirecTV2PC this weekend. It sounds like the perfect solution for my needs as the quality will be higher than with the slingbox and now i can watch something different than what is displayed on the actual TV.


How much laundry are you doing?! 

I plan to use it when my wife ties up the main TV watching Desperate Housewives or some other garbage. I can sit in the office and watch some other stuff. I probably won't use it much but at least it's an option.


----------



## bleucheeseburger (Mar 25, 2008)

What will I use DIRECTV2PC for? I'm not sure yet. It's fun to play with and seems like a step in the right direction.
I guess I could set it up to rebroadcast to the TVs throughout my house.
So far I have used it to watch No Country for Old Men on my laptop. My wife could never make it past the first 5 minutes of the movie.
Once he punches a hole in an innocent guys forehead she leaves the room. :lol: 
So D2PC allowed us to spend "quality time" together while I watched a movie I love, for the 50th time, and she watched a home be remodeled to get a better selling price, for the 10,000th time.

When I see D* working on stuff like this it makes me happy, almost giddy and maybe a little jealous I don't work there.  
I picture a bunch of techs/engineers playing around thinking up new stuff.
That can't be anything but good for us. (as long as they stay away from the prime-time reboots)
I look forward to seeing where this leads.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Zamps said:


> How much laundry are you doing?!
> 
> I plan to use it when my wife ties up the main TV watching Desperate Housewives or some other garbage. I can sit in the office and watch some other stuff. I probably won't use it much but at least it's an option.


I agree with your general thoughts on using DirecTV2PC, but I would have left off "or some other garbage." 

I'll agree that DH isn't the same quality as Masterpiece Theatre, but some people like the show.


----------

